# Searching Australian Jobs from Outside Australia



## victoriaghs (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi

Just got a Visa, however currently in India. Planning to move in to Melbourne by June.

*How helpful it would be to float my resume(with Indian Phone number) to search for Software Testing Jobs in Melb?*

Or is it like i got a chance only if i job-search after landing in Australia

Thanks
Vicky


----------



## let-sai-know (Oct 29, 2013)

victoriaghs said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got a Visa, however currently in India. Planning to move in to Melbourne by June.
> 
> ...


It's based on your job demand and lucky ,Most of Austtralia recuritment id finalized at face to face interview panel. Not on call or skype like in US


----------



## harishpatarla (Dec 1, 2013)

victoriaghs said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got a Visa, however currently in India. Planning to move in to Melbourne by June.
> 
> ...


May I know which visa it is


----------



## matt965 (Feb 3, 2014)

Check out the Australian gumtree website for jobs. It's the best website for this kind of thing.


----------



## gd_ait (Jan 20, 2014)

Having been trying for a Job From India for almost 3 months now with rejections only. and having gone through the experiences that have been posted in the forum, it seems that situation is not what is seen in the conventional websites or what the SOL seems to make it look like. 

I am due to land there in a few weeks. Should get a better idea then I guess. 

Apart from the above, if it is something you have to do, just go after it. At least you won't regret for not trying. 

If you are already working, i suggest that you take a long break (2-3 months if possible) and come and see the situation and then decide for yourself. Specially valid if it's a PR.


----------



## gd_ait (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot. Will check it out.


----------



## Preeti Shah (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi
I totally agree with u. Its better to try rather than regretting whole life for not exploring the opportunity.Even I am planning to immigrate soon,but the biggest question is how to secure job before landing as cost of living is very high if u compare to indian rupees.

I am in accounting profession with 10yrs of experience and Cost Accountant by qualification,but still a big question is wether i will get job as in most of the vacancies i have come across requires australian experince.

Even I am planning to locat in melbourn.
Best of luck


----------



## cvsaviour (Mar 26, 2014)

Also a good idea to make sure your resume is tailored to the Australian market.


----------



## faheem (Mar 26, 2014)

I want to get visa for 6 months


----------



## faheem (Mar 26, 2014)

What documents I need to submit ???


----------



## gd_ait (Jan 20, 2014)

Any luck with the hunting victoriaghs?


----------



## crazyelron (Mar 31, 2014)

its almost impossible to get a job from overseas unless you have some contacts/friends etc that basically give you the job. The better recruitment companies will basically tell you straight out they won't forward overseas resume's on. At least this is true from my experience


----------



## Franciss (Apr 6, 2014)

Absolutely right.


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

if I were you I'd start floating resumes maybe a month before you go so you can line up face-to-face interviews for when you arrive, and in your emails ask specifically to meet them in person in anticipation of your arrival. you don't want to apply so early that you ask for a phone or skype interview but obviously the sooner you start in general the better. just make sure you can follow each message up with an actual in person interview and ask for one in each message, which is the real issue. online job applications are really just asking for an in person interview which is why for a lot of people they don't go anywhere.


----------



## heartbreakid (May 10, 2014)

getting jobs if once we reach there won't be easy ?


----------



## dexter10478 (Jan 2, 2014)

I am also from India, have got visa invitation (subclass 189), and will apply for it in a month's time. If visa is granted, I will also be in the same situation. I have 12 years of software development experience. Planning to eventually migrate there with whole family. Hoping for better future there.


----------



## shamu1978 (May 6, 2014)

Hello all,

Well, these stories worry me. I have not tried yet though as I am still preparing to apply for subclass 189 visa (I'm planning to submit the application some time before June next year). Being married with little children makes it even more difficult for me personally to take the risk of coming to Aussie unemployed (i.e., living costs plus the obligation to provide my family with living, etc.).

I agree with what some folks that suggested keeping up with LinkedIn. I'll be doing this as soon as I'm lodging in the application. Also, I have tried to reach out to friends who live in cities such as Melbourne and Sydney just so that I could build a network as early as I could. Let's just hope things go well as planned. Anyone who is having a similar plan to mine or has gone through the experience based on such plan, please kindly share it with us 

Best regards,

...Shamu the whale...


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2014)

crazyelron said:


> its almost impossible to get a job from overseas unless you have some contacts/friends etc that basically give you the job. The better recruitment companies will basically tell you straight out they won't forward overseas resume's on. At least this is true from my experience


Crazyelron, I need to talk to you, please PM me!


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

Got my current work from seek, while I am ovearseas.


----------



## challu (Jun 9, 2014)

*Hi*

Actually they prefer local experience but fly to Australia and give it a try as they mostly recruit through face to face interviews. If u are lucky enough u will get one soon. Nothing to loose but prepare yourself for the expenses.

ALL THE VERY BEST


----------

